# The customer is always right??



## Bossy Bee (Nov 13, 2019)

Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sounds like the driver knows what he's doing. I'm thinking Disney Instrumentals is the way to go. A sleepy passenger is a compliant passenger, right?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

If you want to listen to s particular song, I suggest you use your ear buds and play whatever you want on your phone.

I would NEVER think it’s ok to ask the taxi driver to play what I wanted.


----------



## UbaBrah (Oct 25, 2019)

I would've taken your cord, plugged it in, and sang along. But then I am a kiss-ass and Uber shill, so what do I know?

Just goes to show the different standards people have. Literally everyone looks at this gig differently as far as rights, boundaries, acceptable behavior etc.


----------



## Bossy Bee (Nov 13, 2019)

Invisible said:


> If you want to listen to s particular song, I suggest you use your ear buds and play whatever you want on your phone.
> 
> I would NEVER think it's ok to ask the taxi driver to play what I wanted.


Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

My decisions are based on the rider attitude, I generally have great riders and have often let them play their music or choose a station. It normally yields a decent tip. The other night I put on the NFL game for a lady on my tablet and scored a $20.00 tip.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The customers always right....no matter how wrong the are.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Nicki Minaj = &#128169;


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


When I drove I always had Bloomberg news Sirius XM on.
However, I would tap the screen,
explain it was satilite and ask if there was something else they preferred. Never got a request. Happy pax &#128513; Happy car &#128664;


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

It is totally up to them how they do the job. "The customer is always right" is just a shorthand blanket statement for businesses that value bending over backward to please people. While one _can_ run a private transit business that way, it isn't always the best idea. It doesn't even necessarily bring in tips either. Customers often don't value an experience without rules or boundaries. This is why some drivers who bend over backward to please still have bad stories about passengers who abuse them.

I let people put on whatever music they like as long as it doesn't affect car safety. I don't offer picking music except on rides longer than 20 minutes from passengers who appear to be respectful and reasonable. So that is most passengers but I do reserve the right to insist on a music-free ride as a driver just like a passenger might.

I had a fun ride recently with some younger women putting on Lizzo at full volume and singing along. It was pretty enjoyable and they had an unusually good Uber ride! But I wouldn't fault a driver who didn't want to turn their car into a karaoke machine.


----------



## Dropking (Aug 18, 2017)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Yes you were wrong. Its not just your ride. Drivers and pax are sharing the ride, which is how ridesharing got its name. You both should strive to be compatible with each other, but the bottom line is you are a guest in hisher vehicle, and should act the same way you act as a guest in someones home. The driver, like the homeowner, is captain.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> . Was I wrong here?


You wanted the driver to plug in your cord and change the radio source while driving? Sounds like a wreck waiting to happen.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Must be troll... bossy bee.... and it’s asking whether it was okay to demand music of their choice.


----------



## SuperBot (Aug 21, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride.


Me too. I tell them to use their headphones and listen to whatever they want.


----------



## O-Side Uber (Jul 26, 2017)

Im surprised as a driver that you would be such a pain in the ass like that while being the pax. Did you at least tip the driver to make up for your horrible taste in music and stupid demands?


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


----------



## Bossy Bee (Nov 13, 2019)

waldowainthrop said:


> It is totally up to them how they do the job. "The customer is always right" is just a shorthand blanket statement for businesses that value bending over backward to please people. While one _can_ run a private transit business that way, it isn't always the best idea. It doesn't even necessarily bring in tips either. Customers often don't value an experience without rules or boundaries. This is why some drivers who bend over backward to please still have bad stories about passengers who abuse them.
> 
> I let people put on whatever music they like as long as it doesn't affect car safety. I don't offer picking music except on rides longer than 20 minutes from passengers who appear to be respectful and reasonable. So that is most passengers but I do reserve the right to insist on a music-free ride as a driver just like a passenger might.
> 
> I had a fun ride recently with some younger women putting on Lizzo at full volume and singing along. It was pretty enjoyable and they had an unusually good Uber ride! But I wouldn't fault a driver who didn't want to turn their car into a karaoke machine.


That's fair very well said :smiles:


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Why not bring headphones instead of an aux cord?

That way you can keep your trash music to yourself.

Nobody wants to hear that trash but you.

He should have put you on the curb for even requesting


----------



## Bossy Bee (Nov 13, 2019)

SHalester said:


> You wanted the driver to plug in your cord and change the radio source while driving? Sounds like a wreck waiting to happen.


Of course not. We were at a long red light when I asked.


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Of course not. We were at a long red light when I asked.


You would have brought headphones/earbuds if you wanted to hear it....

You brought an aux cord to force someone else to hear it....

Aux cords are only for abusing others with trash music


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


Both drive people around for payment. The major is difference is one has a hipper sounding name and gets less tips.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


I think we are taxi drivers. Absolutely. I've done both - there is no difference at all. Also, I do find it strange if a rider can't go the distance of an Uber ride without hearing their own music. And I agree with the other poster about NM's lyrics being too raunchy.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


First of all Nicki Minaj sucks. Second of all if you're a passenger in my car you're listening to what I'm listening to. And it sure as hell isn't some skanky ghetto trash like that.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DoubleDee said:


> you're listening to what I'm listening to.


well, I'm polar opposite. Have sat radio and keep the channel guide in the backseat. If pax has channel request, no problemo coming right up. easy, pease and happy pax.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

With the low pay and lack of tips, I play the music I want.
I've never had a pax complain. If they want their music, they bring their own headphones.


----------



## remarkablefurniture (Oct 14, 2019)

Well, right and wrong is one perspective. Like Dale Carnegie said, everyone thinks they’re right.


----------



## OG ant (Oct 11, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Yes, you're wrong! First of all its not your ride, you dont own the car. You paid for a service that will take you from point A to point B! Drivers are under no obligation to entertain you or meet your demands. Get picked up, shut up, get out!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

really, shut up? that's harsh.


----------



## Omega 3 (Apr 4, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


I have had passengers ask me for the aux cord to my radio on 5 minute rides. I don't really get why Pax think they get to dictate what music the driver plays. They are just giving you a ride from A to B.

My fav song to play for pax


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Pax's pay for transportation, NOT personal valet service. Do you ask a bus diver to play your music, or a pilot when you're flying, NO you don't.


----------



## Nightrider82 (Apr 29, 2019)

Sorry my aux port shorted. No can do, you will listen to sports radio and like it damnit.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Yes you were wrong. It is his car, and if he doesn't want to listen to Nicky Minaj, he doesn't have to. One cab driver I knew back in the day, burned incense and played Barry White tapes exclusively in his cab. It was his cab, and he felt that put him in the right mood for driving. Don't like it? don't ride with him or just put up with it.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


100% wrong. 
You paid for a ride...a rideshare at that. 
As long as you are paying less than taxi prices take your limo level requests and bounce.


----------



## Bossy Bee (Nov 13, 2019)

Awwwwww seems I have struck a nerve for some of you. :laugh:
Diffidently have different opinions here and all are entitled to them. Thanks to those with valid points. :smiles:


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had an aux cord that I used once or twice before it disappeared. Since then I've had a couple pax ask to use theirs. I allowed it as I was in a good mood.


----------



## Penderecki (Oct 19, 2019)

Had a guy throw himself in my backseat yesterday and his first words were "Hey, do you have a cord, or bluetooth to listen to music?" I replied "It depends, what is the music?". He answered "I am sorry, let me start over. My name is Dan, Thanks for picking me up." We had a great conversation for the 40 minute ride, listening to blues on SXM. I also have some great stories about music my passengers have shared with me. Depends on my mood who chooses the music in my car.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

VanGuy said:


> Sounds like the driver knows what he's doing. I'm thinking Disney Instrumentals is the way to go. A sleepy passenger is a compliant passenger, right? :smiles:


That's what I do. Chill on XM. Key to issue free ride is to sedate the cattle.



Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Of course it's rude... have you no respect for the driver?.... Maybe it's their ride, but it's still their car. Way I see it, I wouldn't play anything loud and obnoxious for the rider... elevator music, can't go wrong with that


----------



## DoYouEvenLyft? (Apr 11, 2019)

I have a serious question. Why do some drivers put on podcasts, sports radio, death metal, or in other words... Music that is not neutral to the general public??? 

Hear me out, what do most department stores, malls, and restaurants have in common? They play friendly music that most people can get along with. Which is mostly current pop am I right? It provides a friendly smooth atmosphere. 

As a pax I had drivers who played Joe Rogan, as he talked about abortion being illegal and how meth should be legalized. 

I had drivers who played death metal with lyrics about killing babies and having sex with Satan. 

Now tell me, how is that a pleasurable ride? Most importantly, you expect me to tip you for that crap? 

Yes I get it, you as a driver have full control of your car. You have every right to operate your business how you want. 

My goal is to keep my ratings high and my chances of tips high. If that means playing music to whatever demographic comes in my car, then I will do it. 

Sirius XM comes in handy. I have: 
*hip hop/R&B stations for the blacks, *Country/Pop/rock for the whites, *Mariachi/Latin pop for the Hispanics
*Religion stations for those die hard Christians and mormons
*and of course... Silence. 

To the Op, I will gladly hand you the aux as well as full control of the radio button. If it makes you happy, fine by me. 

I have Spotify on my phone playing through my Bluetooth headset in my left ear, I could care less what's on the radio. 

Just my .02¢


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

SHalester said:


> well, I'm polar opposite. Have sat radio and keep the channel guide in the backseat. If pax has channel request, no problemo coming right up. easy, pease and happy pax.


Reasonable accommodations should be made at all times. Unfortunately, some drivers are more interested in being the Alpha Male than being a professional.

Imagine going into a restaurant and asking the waitress to hold the onions on your burger. Then, the cook comes out from the kitchen and says, "It's my restaurant, and I make all my burgers with onions. If you don't like it, leave."

How long will that restaurant keep its doors open?


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)

rkozy said:


> Reasonable accommodations should be made at all times. Unfortunately, some drivers are more interested in being the Alpha Male than being a professional.
> 
> Imagine going into a restaurant and asking the waitress to hold the onions on your burger. Then, the cook comes out from the kitchen and says, "It's my restaurant, and I make all my burgers with onions. If you don't like it, leave."
> 
> How long will that restaurant keep its doors open?


If you drive in a big city then it doesnt matter because you will never see that pax again

In LA you could tell every single pax to **** off and die, and it wont impact YOUR bottom line one little bit

All the traditional business sense of treating your customers right doesnt apply in this situation

The closest parellel is being a professional pickpocket......you wanna screw pax over and pick their pocket for as much as possible.......then tell them to **** off and die because you will never see them again


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Well i try to accomodate. It depends how i am asked. There will be no aux cords or bluetooth i have xm satellite im pretty sure there is something they would like in 150 channels. I usually keep it neutral,like 80s or alt nation. I think i have been asked maybe 1 or 2 times in 10,000 rides. Because usually people either have their headphones or we chat the whole time. On a side note i HATE people who dont have headphones and play their shit like their in a limo outloud, its rude. Or people who want to charge their phones and dont tip. Which brings me to the main reason i think drivers dont accommodate requests as they used to. We are treated badly from the company and the passangers,they rarely tip and for service they never compensate drivers. Just the fact that i came to you on demand and delivered you safely for the third of the cost of a taxi is an automatic tip. Just beacuase people here say oh i didnt expect it..that's horseshit,especially at these rates. This company and the passangers have created so much animosity and distrust between the drivers and passangers that ,at least for me, i am not interested in what they want anymore. Yes i will accomodate where i can but you can be sure i will get paid for my time,one way or another. The op should know better imo.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

The difference between taxi and rideshare is very simple. A taxi gets paid what they're worth, Uber just screws you over.

I do both and they are exactly the same. It's the financial part that sets them apart. A taxi charges what they charge because of hack license, medallion fees, commercial insurance fees, maintenance fees, and all incidentals that are related to running a proper business that is license by that state ore City.

Rideshare skirts hack license fees, medallion fees, all the incidentals related to running a proper business, maintenance fees, improper insurance for the driver 24/7 and for the passenger.all of these are paid by the driver out of his own pocket out of the share that is given to them from the rideshare company. The lack of any of these makes you nothing but a *********.

So in essence every Uber driver that does not have a medallion fee, commercial driving insurance or a rider on their personal insurance, hack license is essentially breaking the law in every state. You are driving a commercial vehicle for monetary gain. Call it what you will but that's exactly what you're doing.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> The difference between taxi and rideshare is very simple. A taxi gets paid what they're worth, Uber just screws you over.
> 
> I do both and they are exactly the same. It's the financial part that sets them apart. A taxi charges what they charge because of hack license, medallion fees, commercial insurance fees, maintenance fees, and all incidentals that are related to running a proper business that is license by that state ore City.
> 
> ...


Rolls eyes..hip hip hooray lets hear it for the taxi industry..that industry has been fing over passsangers since adam and eve...nothing illegal about it, just cause you dont like it or dont agree with it is an entirerly different issue. Why dont you start a site called taxi people and you can have long discussions on the subject. Ill even contribute a pound of salt to get you started.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> Rolls eyes..hip hip hooray lets hear it for the taxi industry..that industry has been fing over passsangers since adam and eve...nothing illegal about it, just cause you dont like it or dont agree with it is an entirerly different issue. Why dont you start a site called taxi people and you can have long discussions on the subject. Ill even contribute a pound of salt to get you started.


Here again somebody who thinks they know everything about the laws in their state. it is illegal my friend I hate to tell you you do not have a license to do this job if you work for Uber, unless you are in Uber taxi or Black car service. show me where it says in your state legislator that you can drive a for-hire car without the proper licensing. Because that's what you are , a car for hire. just because they call it rideshare does not side skirt the law. Ignorance is bliss my friend.


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


As a driver, you should know better. You want to play your music in another driver's personal car while paying far less than for a taxi? And expect luxury service at cheap rates?


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have a serious question. Why do some drivers put on podcasts, sports radio, death metal, or in other words... Music that is not neutral to the general public???
> 
> Hear me out, what do most department stores, malls, and restaurants have in common? They play friendly music that most people can get along with. Which is mostly current pop am I right? It provides a friendly smooth atmosphere.
> 
> ...


If you get from where you are to where you want to be, why isn't that "pleasurable?"

Passengers should be tolerantt when someone lets you ride in their car.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Here again somebody who thinks they know everything about the laws in their state. it is illegal my friend I hate to tell you you do not have a license to do this job if you work for Uber, unless you are in Uber taxi or Black car service. show me where it says in your state legislator that you can drive a for-hire car without the proper licensing. Because that's what you are , a car for hire. just because they call it rideshare does not side skirt the law. Ignorance is bliss my friend.


And explain to me in detail how a rideshare is not like a taxi service?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Invisible said:


> I would NEVER think it's ok to ask the taxi driver to play what I wanted


The real old school taxis (before uber) never played music.

The new ones do.

I really dgaf.

I was taking an Uber the other day because a client made me late for school and the driver was sitting down the block around the corner for the longest time. So eventually I texted him (hate reaching out to the driver via call or text unless absolutely necessary but since I figured he was stationary).

he apologies when he gets to me finally and apparently there was traffic. He then tries to make nice by asking if temp ok, etc but I was honest, I don't care.

his car his temp his music his rules. Just not unbearably hot or cold and no music at the level Where my ear drums blow and I'm fine.

ride was about $30 would have tipped him $10 but I just made it a $5 cash.

I really needed the ride so I appreciated it but if he was stuck in traffic you'd think he text me to let me know...


----------



## btone31 (Jul 22, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have a serious question. Why do some drivers put on podcasts, sports radio, death metal, or in other words... Music that is not neutral to the general public???
> 
> Hear me out, what do most department stores, malls, and restaurants have in common? They play friendly music that most people can get along with. Which is mostly current pop am I right? It provides a friendly smooth atmosphere.
> 
> ...


What a butt kisser


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Nicki Minaj Raunchy !?!?

Imagine That !


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


Lord knows... Cuz if it were we might actually be able to get paid reasonable Rates for all the BS we put up with....


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Here again somebody who thinks they know everything about the laws in their state. it is illegal my friend I hate to tell you you do not have a license to do this job if you work for Uber, unless you are in Uber taxi or Black car service. show me where it says in your state legislator that you can drive a for-hire car without the proper licensing. Because that's what you are , a car for hire. just because they call it rideshare does not side skirt the law. Ignorance is bliss my friend.


yawn....


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

No one is going g to play Nikki the **** music in my car.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

Personally I use XM channel 17 Pop Rocks ... Tends to be middle of the road and if someone wants something else then I've got 100 other channels... As for aux cord... I purposely do not have one and my Bluetooth never acts rights... Besides unless we on a 20+ minute ride I ain't time for all that crap... But I will gladly change the Xm station all day to which I keep a channel card in the back seat pocket...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a hard time caring enough about what the pax wants to listen to that I'm going to make a fuss and say no.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> My decisions are based on the rider attitude, I generally have great riders and have often let them play their music or choose a station. It normally yields a decent tip. The other night I put on the NFL game for a lady on my tablet and scored a $20.00 tip.


I like to read about good Customer Service!!


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Nicki Minaj Raunchy !?!?
> Imagine That !


How could u Not include a Minaj butt shot ⁉


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have Spotify on my phone playing through my Bluetooth headset in my left ear, I could care less what's on the radio.


I was with you until I read that part.

Just my opinion, but having anything stuck in your ear makes the ride less safe. I wouldn't tip you, and I wouldn't have given you five stars.



sellkatsell44 said:


> So eventually I texted him (hate reaching out to the driver via call or text unless absolutely necessary but since I figured he was stationary).
> 
> he apologies when he gets to me finally and apparently there was traffic. He then tries to make nice by asking if temp ok, etc but I was honest, I don't care.


My guess - he figured he got busted trying to shuffle you. Either that, or he lives there and he was in the middle of taking a dump.


----------



## JethroBodine (Jul 18, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Reasonable accommodations should be made at all times. Unfortunately, some drivers are more interested in being the Alpha Male than being a professional.
> 
> Imagine going into a restaurant and asking the waitress to hold the onions on your burger. Then, the cook comes out from the kitchen and says, "It's my restaurant, and I make all my burgers with onions. If you don't like it, leave."
> 
> How long will that restaurant keep its doors open?


Not an equal comparison dude.



Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Who is this artist? Never heard of her. I play only rock n roll in my car.


----------



## OhYay5Stars (Oct 28, 2019)

So you, as an experienced driver, decide to pull something this obnoxious as a rider? Good grief. You’ve probably heard the song 100 times but you just HAD to insist on hearing that song on your ride? Do you not have headphones? AUX cord nonsense is on the short list of obnoxious PAX behavior and every driver knows it. Any experienced driver that pulls an obnoxious rider stunt like this deserves an insta-1*.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

5☆OG said:


> yawn....


Exactly what a thought... More bases dribble from the Uber shill. Can't have merit in your point with nothing to back it up.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Exactly what a thought... More bases dribble from the Uber shill. Can't have merit in your point with nothing to back it up.


Double yawn


----------



## JethroBodine (Jul 18, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Double yawn


Why are you being disrespectful in your response?


----------



## JustTreatMeFair (Nov 28, 2017)

Bossy Bee said:


> Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


No. It's not. It is also not a Limo or Black Car Service service designed to cater to your whims as well as transport you..

Too many people seem to ignore the word "share". As a driver I share space in my vehicle with you and I will accommodate some requests but I will not allow myself to be subjected to smells, conversations, language or music that I find personally offensive.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

JustTreatMeFair said:


> No. It's not. It is also not a Limo or Black Car Service service designed to cater to your whims as well as transport you..
> 
> Too many people seem to ignore the word "share". As a driver I share space in my vehicle with you and I will accommodate some requests but I will not allow myself to be subjected to smells, conversations, language or music that I find personally offensive.


A vehicle for hire is a vehicle providing shared transport, which transports one or more passengers between locations of the passengers' choice.



JethroBodine said:


> Why are you being disrespectful in your response?


when you can't back up your words you don't say anything you just act childish. Just like this.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Bossy Bee said:


> Awwwwww seems I have struck a nerve for some of you. :laugh:
> Diffidently have different opinions here and all are entitled to them. Thanks to those with valid points. :smiles:


I let people listen to what they want. They're paying for a ride, why not. Most people don't ask. It wasn't until I found this place that I realized what a gigantic faux paux asking a driver for their aux cord was lol.

The only caveat with me is, if you ask me to play your music, Im turning it up loud.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> I let people listen to what they want. They're paying for a ride, why not. Most people don't ask. It wasn't until I found this place that I realized what a gigantic faux paux asking a driver for their aux cord was lol.
> 
> The only caveat with me is, if you ask me to play your music, Im turning it up loud.


It's a minor and situational faux pas. People can get in my front passenger seat without asking but some drivers will 1 star for that. Polite people ask and accept "no" for these sorts of things.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> It's a minor and situational faux pas. People can get in my front passenger seat without asking but some drivers will 1 star for that. Polite people ask and accept "no" for these sorts of things.


Read the aux cord thread. You would think the pax are asking for HJs instead of playing a few songs. To each their own though.



sellkatsell44 said:


> The real old school taxis (before uber) never played music.
> 
> The new ones do.
> 
> ...


Kudos on throwing him a tip anyway. You're a class act sellkatsell.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mch said:


> Kudos on throwing him a tip anyway. You're a class act sellkatsell.


I try to give pple benefit of doubt. He said that the text function wasn't working and Apps can be glitchy.

I know how much drivers pocket and How much uber takes so really thats the reason I still gave a tip.

I also have lowered my uber use greatly.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I try to give pple benefit of doubt. He said that the text function wasn't working and Apps can be glitchy.
> 
> I know how much drivers pocket and How much uber takes so really thats the reason I still gave a tip.
> 
> I also have lowered my uber use greatly.


I was trying to give you a knoding in approval Jerimiah Johnson gif but I couldn't get it to work&#128512;


----------



## homelesswarlock (Dec 20, 2018)

This was probably a 3 minute ride on ECONOMY.

If you want aux cord, multiple stops at liquer store, drive thru, and drug deals— order Uber Black SUV


----------



## I'lltipyouintheapp (Jul 3, 2019)

You are wrong. You can ask them to turn off their music but you are a guest in their car...you listen to their music or have it turned off. End of story.


----------



## Negg (Jun 26, 2019)

I would have said no, Nd why are walking around with an aux cord ?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


 Nicki Minaj


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

How long was the ride?

Day or night?

I'm a day driver and I sometimes get people who want an aux cord for their $3 ride one mile away. It is extremely annoying. But give me a $5 tip and my annoyance disappears. 

As a driver you should probably know that if we had the choice there are many rides we wouldn't take at all.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Bossy Bee said:


> The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


When I drove, learned the hard way on music. Would allow aux cord use if 
1) it was one rider or two (never groups) - group party music was horrid and distracting.
2) They asked and didn't presume
3) Seemed respectful people
4) I was in the right mood


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> Hear me out, what do most department stores, malls, and restaurants have in common? They play friendly music that most people can get along with. Which is mostly current pop am I right? It provides a friendly smooth atmosphere.


Not usually current pop. More likely 80s music, in my experience.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

Gilby said:


> Not usually current pop. More likely 80s music, in my experience.


You know your getting old when you hear them playing the smiths at target lol


----------



## Bossy Bee (Nov 13, 2019)

touberornottouber said:


> How long was the ride?
> 
> Day or night?
> 
> ...


 I mainly drive Lyft on the weekends and I have had my moments of unpleasant pax.
But this day I was at my main gig which is in I.T and was in meetings all morning. My job had gotten me an Uber and it was around 1 ish it was a 45 min ride and I had forgotten my headphones on my desk. I was polite when I asked and when he said no and told me his reasoning he just seemed annoyed. I left it alone and played games on my phone instead.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Nicki Minaj
> View attachment 380512


Anaconda don't want none?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


Playing music with offensive lyrics can backfire for the driver. Imagine he makes an incorrect turn and you get mad. It would be easy for you to file a false report that he played offensive music and you recorded the trip.

driver could be suspended/deactivated
This rationale is the reason we don't let seemingly nice pax in the car with an open container or a flaming blunt. 
When you get home today, begin storing your headphones with your aux cord OR see how your expectations will play out on public transit.



Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


And rideshare is not mommy and daddy's minivan











Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


And rideshare is not mommy and daddy's minivan










waldowainthrop said:


> It is totally up to them how they do the job. "The customer is always right" is just a shorthand blanket statement for businesses that value bending over backward to please people. While one _can_ run a private transit business that way, it isn't always the best idea. It doesn't even necessarily bring in tips either. Customers often don't value an experience without rules or boundaries. This is why some drivers who bend over backward to please still have bad stories about passengers who abuse them.
> 
> I let people put on whatever music they like as long as it doesn't affect car safety. I don't offer picking music except on rides longer than 20 minutes from passengers who appear to be respectful and reasonable. So that is most passengers but I do reserve the right to insist on a music-free ride as a driver just like a passenger might.
> 
> I had a fun ride recently with some younger women putting on Lizzo at full volume and singing along. It was pretty enjoyable and they had an unusually good Uber ride! But I wouldn't fault a driver who didn't want to turn their car into a karaoke machine.


"customers don't often value an experience without rules or boundaries. '
Most insightful statement of 2019 in this forum.



G.S.M. said:


> You would have brought headphones/earbuds if you wanted to hear it....
> 
> You brought an aux cord to force someone else to hear it....
> 
> Aux cords are only for abusing others with trash music


&#128585;



SHalester said:


> well, I'm polar opposite. Have sat radio and keep the channel guide in the backseat. If pax has channel request, no problemo coming right up. easy, pease and happy pax.


Aha! 
so you are the jackass playing with his radio while blocking the box in rush hour because you were too busy accommodating your pax than to give &#128169; &#128169;'s enough to properly time the light change.
SMH



Penderecki said:


> Had a guy throw himself in my backseat yesterday and his first words were "Hey, do you have a cord, or bluetooth to listen to music?" I replied "It depends, what is the music?". He answered "I am sorry, let me start over. My name is Dan, Thanks for picking me up." We had a great conversation for the 40 minute ride, listening to blues on SXM. I also have some great stories about music my passengers have shared with me. Depends on my mood who chooses the music in my car.


nice save Dan
Dan is the rare pax I might accommodate.



Penderecki said:


> Had a guy throw himself in my backseat yesterday and his first words were "Hey, do you have a cord, or bluetooth to listen to music?" I replied "It depends, what is the music?". He answered "I am sorry, let me start over. My name is Dan, Thanks for picking me up." We had a great conversation for the 40 minute ride, listening to blues on SXM. I also have some great stories about music my passengers have shared with me. Depends on my mood who chooses the music in my car.


nice save Dan
Dan is the rare pax I might accommodate. 


DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have a serious question. Why do some drivers put on podcasts, sports radio, death metal, or in other words... Music that is not neutral to the general public???
> 
> Hear me out, what do most department stores, malls, and restaurants have in common? They play friendly music that most people can get along with. Which is mostly current pop am I right? It provides a friendly smooth atmosphere.
> 
> ...


Imagine if the only reason you heard all that crap was because the previous pax requested it?



Penderecki said:


> Had a guy throw himself in my backseat yesterday and his first words were "Hey, do you have a cord, or bluetooth to listen to music?" I replied "It depends, what is the music?". He answered "I am sorry, let me start over. My name is Dan, Thanks for picking me up." We had a great conversation for the 40 minute ride, listening to blues on SXM. I also have some great stories about music my passengers have shared with me. Depends on my mood who chooses the music in my car.


nice save Dan
Dan is the rare pax I might accommodate. 


DoYouEvenLyft? said:


> I have a serious question. Why do some drivers put on podcasts, sports radio, death metal, or in other words... Music that is not neutral to the general public???
> 
> Hear me out, what do most department stores, malls, and restaurants have in common? They play friendly music that most people can get along with. Which is mostly current pop am I right? It provides a friendly smooth atmosphere.
> 
> ...


Imagine if the only reason you heard all that crap was because the previous pax requested it?



rkozy said:


> Reasonable accommodations should be made at all times. Unfortunately, some drivers are more interested in being the Alpha Male than being a professional.
> 
> Imagine going into a restaurant and asking the waitress to hold the onions on your burger. Then, the cook comes out from the kitchen and says, "It's my restaurant, and I make all my burgers with onions. If you don't like it, leave."
> 
> How long will that restaurant keep its doors open?


Imagine asking the waitress to play Nikki Minaj and the manager complied? During the early bird specials in south Florida ?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> "customers don't often value an experience without rules or boundaries. '
> Most insightful statement of 2019 in this forum.


Thanks!


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

5☆OG said:


> Well i try to accomodate. It depends how i am asked. There will be no aux cords or bluetooth i have xm satellite im pretty sure there is something they would like in 150 channels. I usually keep it neutral,like 80s or alt nation. I think i have been asked maybe 1 or 2 times in 10,000 rides. Because usually people either have their headphones or we chat the whole time. On a side note i HATE people who dont have headphones and play their shit like their in a limo outloud, its rude. Or people who want to charge their phones and dont tip. Which brings me to the main reason i think drivers dont accommodate requests as they used to. We are treated badly from the company and the passangers,they rarely tip and for service they never compensate drivers. Just the fact that i came to you on demand and delivered you safely for the third of the cost of a taxi is an automatic tip. Just beacuase people here say oh i didnt expect it..that's horseshit,especially at these rates. This company and the passangers have created so much animosity and distrust between the drivers and passangers that ,at least for me, i am not interested in what they want anymore. Yes i will accomodate where i can but you can be sure i will get paid for my time,one way or another. The op should know better imo.


. 
If someone insists on using the speaker on their phone, I gladly accept the challenge

I have my own music to express myself. If the pax name is Alice, it's a Daily Double. I crank up my Alice theme.



W00dbutcher said:


> The difference between taxi and rideshare is very simple. A taxi gets paid what they're worth, Uber just screws you over.
> 
> I do both and they are exactly the same. It's the financial part that sets them apart. A taxi charges what they charge because of hack license, medallion fees, commercial insurance fees, maintenance fees, and all incidentals that are related to running a proper business that is license by that state ore City.
> 
> ...


So taximan, ya got an AUX cord?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Aha!
> so you are the jackass playing with his radio while blocking the box in rush hour because you were too busy accommodating your pax than to give &#128169; &#128169;'s enough to properly time the light change.
> SMH


so much wrong with this post Never drive in anything resembling rush hour. Hitting presaved buttons does not require me to do much. Never missed a light change; never blocked a thing for any amount of time.

Next?


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

W00dbutcher said:


> The difference between taxi and rideshare is very simple. A taxi gets paid what they're worth, Uber just screws you over.
> 
> I do both and they are exactly the same. It's the financial part that sets them apart. A taxi charges what they charge because of hack license, medallion fees, commercial insurance fees, maintenance fees, and all incidentals that are related to running a proper business that is license by that state ore City.
> 
> ...


So taximan, ya got an AUX cord?


W00dbutcher said:


> Here again somebody who thinks they know everything about the laws in their state. it is illegal my friend I hate to tell you you do not have a license to do this job if you work for Uber, unless you are in Uber taxi or Black car service. show me where it says in your state legislator that you can drive a for-hire car without the proper licensing. Because that's what you are , a car for hire. just because they call it rideshare does not side skirt the law. Ignorance is bliss my friend.


AUX cord?


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

I guess this falls in the One Size Fits All. No it doesn't. We all need to do what we feel is acceptable. Being over 50 I thinks my pass are not expecting to play that kind of music. Also driving in a small city I get same pax several times a week. I keep the sound most to the front and low, mainly 80s rock and roll classic rock and roll. I never get a request to change it, some even say they love that song but again it's mainly upfront so if they do I'll move to back speakers too. With about 95% of my paxs I have a great conversation with and music it never brought up


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

mch said:


> I let people listen to what they want. They're paying for a ride, why not. Most people don't ask. It wasn't until I found this place that I realized what a gigantic faux paux asking a driver for their aux cord was lol.
> 
> The only caveat with me is, if you ask me to play your music, Im turning it up loud.


Try playin Nikki Minaj on your speaker phone while in line at the registry!



SHalester said:


> so much wrong with this post Never drive in anything resembling rush hour. Hitting presaved buttons does not require me to do much. Never missed a light change; never blocked a thing for any amount of time.
> 
> Next?


Never been accused of being accurate or honest?



Diamondraider said:


> Try playin Nikki Minaj on your speaker phone while in line at the registry!
> 
> 
> Never been accused of being accurate or honest?


Never blocked...Unless you don't drive. Which brings us back to the pesky honesty thing.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


Correct. Is cheaper than taxi. So why do you expect more service?

Also: no one wants to listen to Nicki Garbaj


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Correct. Is cheaper than taxi. So why do you expect more service?
> 
> Also: no one wants to listen to Nicki Garbaj


Bang bang into the roof? No?

Surprisingly hard to find an appropriate Nikki Minaj Gif.&#129300;


----------



## Mikeh013 (Jun 27, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> The customers always right....no matter how wrong the are.


I used to tell employees that the customer is always right, but not everyone is a customer. As the former owner of a small business, I got a lot of joy out of letting a crap "customer" know they were no longer welcome in our business. They had to really cross the line for this to happen, but we had a handful that crossed and our business was better off without them.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Mkang14 said:


> Bang bang into the roof? No?
> 
> Surprisingly hard to find an appropriate Nikki Minaj Gif.&#129300;












She is a monster.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Which brings us back to the pesky honesty thing.


you really need to read this forum more closely. And or go outside in fresh air; it will do wonders. 
BTW, only ID10Ts block traffic for 'any' reason.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


You are SO lucky you did not take a lyft, that you weren't in LA and that you're prettier then that actress because man, you would have been defended for your right to listen to music as the customer esp if you hit the driver and he dragged your behind out and hit you.

the board def will be on your side then but I don't wish anyone to be harmed, even those that other males would claim to hit if it was a man but because it's a ok gal/woman and they're afraid of being labeled as _______ they will kiss arse.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/a-lo...er-out-of-his-car-and-onto-the-street.363511/











Bossy Bee said:


> Awwwwww seems I have struck a nerve for some of you. :laugh:
> Diffidently have different opinions here and all are entitled to them. Thanks to those with valid points. :smiles:





SHalester said:


> you really need to read this forum more closely. And or go outside in fresh air; it will do wonders.
> BTW, only ID10Ts block traffic for 'any' reason.


If I wake up to 30+ notifications and more then half is from one poster I take a gander. If it's rubbish I'm muting em'.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If it's rubbish I'm muting em'


the 'ignore' feature does wonders to keep out the trolls and the full time 'chatters' who get confused on which subforum they are posting on......


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> the 'ignore' feature does wonders to keep out the trolls and the full time 'chatters' who get confused on which subforum they are posting on......


that they do. It just doesn't block reactions which is a good compromise. I know they're still kicking.

some members have quieted a bit but there were ones who would post 24/7. I guess that's why I look at post counts/join date vs new and well known.

Eg
3736 posts, 10/2015 = 365*4 =1460

3736/1460=2.56 posts per day.
oh look, sometimes I _can_ do math.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It just doesn't block reactions which is a good compromise


I wish it did. Of course, i always end up doing the 'you are ignoring this content click here to view'. So I un-ignored those on my list. Some are entertaining, even if their posts are worth as much as


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Getting back on topic and on a lighter note.

I would let you listen to the music you want. I just dont care enough to be bothered by that. But some are full timers get these requests often and may be a soar subject. It never hurts to ask.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> I wish it did. Of course, i always end up doing the 'you are ignoring this content click here to view'. So I un-ignored those on my list. Some are entertaining, even if their posts are worth as much as


Nah, not me.

But you do you.

there are people I contemplate on ignoring because they may be stupid entertaining like &#128526;&#128526; but I only truly ignore rubbish now.

no need to dig into the trash. &#128133;&#127995;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ones who would post 24/7


for them they land in post jail until the rolling 24hr post number goes below 50...........one also wonders when do they actually drive?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> for them they land in post jail until the rolling 24hr post number goes below 50...........one also wonders when do they actually drive?


I don't even know if you're correct on this number. But you should know my dear. You probably hit this post count thingy yourself aka jail.

if you're trying to get my average post count up good luck.

2.56 was rounded up &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

you should try and ask whoever you're referencing directly.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't even know if you're correct on this number.


oh, trust me it's correct. Verified in the 'feedback' topic area recently. AND proud member of post jail; have my own cell and everything. I have a cell mate there too, but it's a secret who that person is. I hit it on weekends when I don't drive. Applies to moderators as well I'm told, tho not sure I believe that.
Well, you do know there are quite a number of x drivers who post here 24/7. And more than few active, but rarely drive posters. They ain't hard to spot.

Sometimes I just hit the limit so I can not view this and do something productive instead. Like real life.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> Sometimes I just hit the limit so I can not view this and do something productive instead. Like real life


i guess I'm not as active &#129315;&#129315;

I take maybe a few minutes sprinkled here and there to reply. But that's about it. And if I read a thread 99% of the time I will reply or react a emoji but the latter is rare... maybe 1/50 times where I emoji react but don't reply..what I'm trying to say is I don't have time to touch every thread and you'll notice it's always the ones that are to the top that I reply in.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

R3drang3r said:


> Nicki Minaj
> View attachment 380512


Al, Peg says you're always wrong &#128541;


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> it's always the ones that are to the top that I reply in


I just wish they add an option that is single click and only lists new 'threads' posted since last visit. Some threads just turn into a mess and drift way off the original topic. -o:


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

Bossy Bee said:


> mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj


Like I don't want no Nicki Minaj songs playing in my car, you know?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Like I don't want no Nicki Minaj songs playing in my car, you know?


trying to figure out how I would select one song WHILE driving?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Freddie Blimeau said:


> Like I don't want no Nicki Minaj songs playing in my car, you know?


Certainly wise^


----------



## LGBNEWBIEDRIVER (Jun 9, 2016)

I let people listen to whatever the hell they want. I just mentally remove myself and focus on getting the passenger to the destination quickly if I hate their music. I hate Nicky Manaj she is a skanky rap artist that I despise. I am not a fan of hip hop or rap anyway. But if it means keeping my rating I will tolerate it.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

LGBNEWBIEDRIVER said:


> I let people listen to whatever the hell they want. I just mentally remove myself and focus on getting the passenger to the destination quickly if I hate their music. I hate Nicky Manaj she is a skanky rap artist that I despise. I am not a fan of hip hop or rap anyway. But if it means keeping my rating I will tolerate it.


100% agreed.
I do have a limit: no reggaeton in my car. My ratings did get a hit for it, but it's worth it.


----------



## Disellad (Jul 15, 2016)

You should have your own headphone not everybody is you just like when you drive it’s your business your rules that is his preference ... Riders feel so entitled


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah, not me.
> 
> But you do you.
> 
> ...


I had some people on ignore but before but I could still see that they were posting, just not what they were posting. So it didn't really do it for me.

I do like the "unwatch" feature on threads though.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> 100% agreed.
> I do have a limit: no reggaeton in my car. My ratings did get a hit for it, but it's worth it.


What you got against Sean paul?

People downrate you for that? They are so sensitive and FULL OF SHIT. You do you boo &#128536;



mch said:


> I had some people on ignore but before but I could still see that they were posting, just not what they were posting. So it didn't really do it for me.
> 
> I do like the "unwatch" feature on threads though.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

mch said:


> I had some people on ignore but before but I could still see that they were posting, just not what they were posting. So it didn't really do it for me.
> 
> I do like the "unwatch" feature on threads though.


Hah you said had.

I've never unwatched a feature thread but I do get a giggle when I see most of the threads last reply by ignored member when I visit the main page.

&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;

it happens so often too that by now I'm just kinda used to it, &#128526;&#129315;&#128526;

Ps, you can only be curious if it's soemthing good or new but since that has not been a thing for the past couple of months I'm good &#128129;&#127995;‍♀&#128129;&#127995;‍♀


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Hell no!


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. Rideshare is not taxi &#128522;


You don't get to take control of another person's space.


----------



## John M Santana (Jan 7, 2018)

No Rap or Pop in my car! An uncomfortable/distracted driver --- especially when dealing with objectionable lyrics, pax demanding it turned-up louder and screeching along --- is a dangerous driver. I want to remain relaxed and focused --- '50s on 5, Soultown, '40s Junction (Big Band/Swing), '60s on 6, '70s on 7, First Wave; all played at a volume where pax and I don't have to strain to hear or speak to one another --- which makes for a more pleasant and safe ride for us both.

By the way: Had rich, entitled suburban White "kids" (20-/30-somethings) after a wedding demand "something better" than my First Wave Dance Party (which was playing low in the background. I asked them what they considered "better" ... Rap?! They started spitting gangsta lyrics --- not the rap and hip-hop I grew up around in Queens in the '80s, which was about having fun and being goofy. All I kept thinking to myself was, "What trauma in your sheltered, entitled white-bread life makes you feel thuggish now???"

Another time, had Soultown on (Motown, old-school R&B), picked-up some Black college athletes from some sports event in Nassau. Short ride, wanted Rap. I explained that we're half a mile from their dropoff. Little Anthony & the Imperials came on, and one of the smartasses remarked, "What does a ******* know about _our_ music???" Thankfully, was just as we were pulling into the parking lot of their destination. [Dude, fourth-generation American citizen, on both Dad's side (Puerto Rican) and Mom's (Irish and Bavarian/Austro-Hungarian)!]


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


If the song has improper words, then it is a no no.
You are paying for the distance, not for the concert.&#128513; Hand him 20$ bill, then he can play the concert song for you.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


This is what headphones are for


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

John M Santana said:


> All I kept thinking to myself was, "What trauma in your sheltered, entitled white-bread life makes you feel thuggish now?


I have had that very thought myself sometimes.

I get that they want to be cool. Music has often migrated from black to white segments of society.

But that stuff... Umm, no thanks.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

SHalester said:


> for them they land in post jail until the rolling 24hr post number goes below 50...........one also wonders when do they actually drive?


They don't. There are many here who rarely drive. I'm on here, as I wait for pings. Some days too much. The closer to the holidays, the less busy because more drivers are out trying to make Christmas $.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Invisible said:


> They don't. There are many here who rarely drive.


Yeah, that's kind of what I figured too. Some of them are the most sanctimonious ones.

I usually post from home, when I'm awake but don't want to get up yet. Or when I want a break from something else.

Right now, I'm doing some part time temporary work. This time of year tends to be busy. But I'll be back to driving when that lets up.

I limit the sections I participate in.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I limit the sections I participate in.


That's what I'm doing. I'd stay on just my city forum and a few threads, but there aren't drivers here from my area who post too much.

That's great you're semi-retired and can do different types of work, when you want.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

You cant play rap in your car unless the riders request it. It upsets and offends the OG snowflakes (probably some of the younger ones too, who even knows lol). Its not politically correct.

PC snowflakes are NOT a new phenomenon. Its just fashionable to complain about the younger ones now (and rightly so). They've been around forever. In the 50s they were offended by Elvis and Chuck Berry, in the 60s the beatles, in the 70s punk rock, in the 80s heavy metal. Now its rap music. Ive had plenty of people tell me the last Uber driver they had "played awful rap music, it was horrible" 

So as much fun as It would be, I refrain from driving around blasting WuTang for my pax and I stick to more neutral stuff that I like.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

mch said:


> You cant play rap in your car unless the riders request it. It upsets and offends the OG snowflakes (probably some of the younger ones too, who even knows lol). Its not politically correct.
> 
> PC snowflakes are NOT a new phenomenon. Its just fashionable to complain about the younger ones now (and rightly so). They've been around forever. In the 50s they were offended by Elvis and Chuck Berry, in the 60s the beatles, in the 70s punk rock, in the 80s heavy metal. Now its rap music. Ive had plenty of people tell me the last Uber driver they had "played awful rap music, it was horrible"
> 
> So as much fun as It would be, I refrain from driving around blasting WuTang for my pax and I stick to more neutral stuff that I like.


Time for me to turn in my snowflake card. I listen to Wu Tang and Kendrick Lamar and lots of other stuff that would offend sensibilities so I turn it to something milder unless they specifically ask for hip hop.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Invisible said:


> There are many here who rarely drive.


or don't at all or haven't in years........


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> Time for me to turn in my snowflake card. I listen to Wu Tang and Kendrick Lamar and lots of other stuff that would offend sensibilities so I turn it to something milder unless they specifically ask for hip hop.


Yep, you have to. Which is fine. I love alot of neutral music too. Another playlist that most people are cool with is the beatles. If you really wanna get neutral just throw on Miles Davis Kind of Blue. Anyone who gets offended by Miles or the Beatles is getting kicked out of my car. Even I have my tolerance limits lol.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> Yeah, that's kind of what I figured too. Some of them are the most sanctimonious ones.
> 
> I usually post from home, when I'm awake but don't want to get up yet. Or when I want a break from something else.
> 
> ...


Even the person who @Invisible liked and quoted hits the max often, admits to driving very little and has a lot to say -o: Projecting :thumbup:

Yesterday there was a person posting here about members that are online too much. When I checked her profile she for sure hit the max a few times. Projecting :thumbup:

I believe these are intended hate post towards particular individuals, otherwise they are sitting on a high horse towards half the posters. These comments are being posted on unrelated threads and veering off topic. They arent interesting or funny. Such things must and will be called out:thumbup:

&#128293;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Even the person who @Invisible liked and quoted hits the max often, admits to driving very little and has a lot to say -o: Projecting :thumbup:
> 
> Yesterday there was a person posting here about members that are online too much. When I checked her profile she for sure hit the max a few times. Projecting :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I've hit the max a few times. I'll blame @mch for his music and fishing posts luring me back in with his fishing photo. &#128539;

#teamgiannis


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Somehow I've never hit the max, I don't think. There've been a few times when it said I had to wait x# seconds before I could post. Does that mean I just skimmed the max?


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> I've hit the max a few times. I'll blame @mch for his music and fishing posts luring me back in with his fishing photo. &#128539;
> 
> #teamgiannis


How was your "hiatus" lol.

I hit max once. It was a very confusing experience.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

You lost me at "The customer is always right"


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Somehow I've never hit the max, I don't think. There've been a few times when it said I had to wait x# seconds before I could post. Does that mean I just skimmed the max?


You'll see a message about 24 hour limit.

The people who normally dont post paragraphs and more one liners most likely hit it often.

Guilty &#128587;‍♀&#129335;‍♀

I love this site what can I say. Otherwise how would I have met the awesome vanguy


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Awww shucks. You ain't so bad yourself.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

lmao... I'll say this always. When you pay my whole month's car payment, I'll let you play whatever you want. 

If you go into the house of someone you barely know for a business transaction, would you head into the kitchen and make yourself a beef and chicken sandwich? It's literally the same concept when you get into someone else's car that you don't really know and make demands as to how YOU think it should go.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Bossy Bee said:


> Well I didn't have my headphones at the time and wanted to hear something different. *Rideshare is not taxi* &#128522;


Yes &#128079; it &#128079; is &#128079;

&#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


----------



## Fat Man (May 17, 2019)

Bossy Bee said:


> Lyft driver here sometimes Uber. So the other day I was the pax for a change. Took a Uber, brought my own AUX cord, and mid way through the ride I asked the driver to play a Nicki Minaj song. The guy had been playing warm contemporary at the time, which was putting me to sleep. The guy tells me no he will not play a Nicki Minaj song because the lyrics are to raunchy. When I drive I let the pax listen to whatever they want. Its their ride. Was I wrong here?


This can go both ways. If they are a party group, I will let them plug in and listen to anything they want. I do have volume limits though. I cant hear my ear bud telling me where to go if it's to loud. Other than that I am usually ok with it. I usually play country XM and being Arizona, most like it just fine. I would have down graded his rating if he told you no but that is me. As long as I get paid and they don't ask to much I am good.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> How was your "hiatus" lol.
> 
> I hit max once. It was a very confusing experience.


Haha! Not very well, but I'm getting there. If you notice I'm replying way less. Some day, Invisible really will be Invisible. &#128540;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

I play what I want in my rig. I do not have an Aux cord. I have been asked 4 times for one and all four of those trips were less than the length of a song. For longer trips 20min + I will sometimes ask if they have a preference, but only if I realllllllly like them



Invisible said:


> Haha! Not very well, but I'm getting there. If you notice I'm replying way less. Some day, Invisible really will be Invisible. &#128540;


Did your cheese slide off it's cracker last night?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Did your cheese slide off it's cracker last night?


LOL? If you're referring to our pitiful loss against SF, I'm still in mourning. Are you a Vikings fan?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

You asked politely, I assumed, and he declined politely. You weren't wrong for asking but he wasn't wrong for declining.

If I got into your car and wanted to listen to Loretta Lynn, would you let me?

I'll wait while you look her up.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

jlong105 said:


> You asked politely, I assumed, and he declined politely. You weren't wrong for asking but he wasn't wrong for declining.
> 
> If I got into your car and wanted to listen to Loretta Lynn, would you let me?
> 
> I'll wait while you look her up.


I'm a huge LL fan. You ever been to her Kitchen? Good Eats!


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I'm a huge LL fan. You ever been to her Kitchen? Good Eats!


I loved the movie Coal Miners Daughter as a kid. She, Patsy and Dolly are one of the greats.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> I loved the movie Coal Miners Daughter as a kid. She, Patsy and Dolly are one of the greats.


I still love that song. Yes its in my playlist along with hers and other legendary greats.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I still love that song. Yes its in my playlist along with hers and other legendary greats.


You left out Reba, you broke my ❤.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

peteyvavs said:


> You left out Reba, you broke my ❤.


I said Legendary Greats. Reba, of course is a legend and a "great." Willie, Dolly, Reba, Crystal, Loretta, Patsy, Kenny, Johnny, Hank, Merle, Conway, Tammy.......


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I said Legendary Greats. Reba, of course is a legend and a "great." Willie, Dolly, Reba, Crystal, Loretta, Patsy, Kenny, Johnny, Hank, Merle, Conway, Tammy.......


You left out Elvis &#128541;


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> I said Legendary Greats. Reba, of course is a legend and a "great." Willie, Dolly, Reba, Crystal, Loretta, Patsy, Kenny, Johnny, Hank, Merle, Conway, Tammy.......


Those you listed are the legends! Yes, Reba,, Garth and George S are more greats. Willie was here at Alpine Valley a month ago. I would've loved to have seen him.


Elvis Is the King of Rock n Roll, not country. He was so good looking and talented!


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Pay for a higher platform like xl and I'll let you plug in my aux cord into your phone ;-)


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Those you listed are the legends! Yes, Reba,, Garth and George S are more greats. Willie was here at Alpine Valley a month ago. I would've loved to have seen him.
> 
> 
> Elvis Is the King of Rock n Roll, not country. He was so good looking and talented!


Loretta Lynn comes to the Emerald Queen casino in Tacoma Washington every other year. (A city about 25 miles south of Seattle.) I was "Anting" last time she came and missed it. All my pax were saying what a fabulous show I missed. I won't miss her again. None of us should wait on seeing these legends when we can, before we miss them forever.



Invisible said:


> Elvis Is the King of Rock n Roll, not country. He was so good looking and talented!


Listening to some Lynyrd Skynyrd "Freebird" right now...Rock...not Country, but I segued into it by listening to Sweet Home Alabama.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Loretta Lynn comes to the Emerald Queen casino in Tacoma Washington every other year. (A city about 25 miles south of Seattle.) I was "Anting" last time she came and missed it. All my pax were saying what a fabulous show I missed. I won't miss her again. None of us should wait on seeing these legends when we can, before we miss them forever.
> 
> 
> Listening to some Lynyrd Skynyrd "Freebird" right now...Rock...not Country, but I segued into it by listening to Sweet Home Alabama.


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

That would be awesome to see LL Willie had a sold out show, otherwise I would've seen him!

Love this song by them.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Love this song by them.


The police came to my apartment one night when I was in my early 20s because my brother and I were completely shitfaced blasting this song on repeat at 3am.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> The police came to my apartment one night when I was in my early 20s because my brother and I were completely shitfaced blasting this song on repeat at 3am.


Why does that not surprise me? &#128522; At least you were blasting a great tune.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Speaking of Willie. If I could have anyone I wanted living next door to me it would be Willie Nelson. I could shoot the shit with him about the weather, invite him over for BBQs and stuff. It would be amazing.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Yes &#128079; it &#128079; is &#128079;
> 
> &#128150;&#128150;&#128150;


No, it's not. It's cheaper. So don't expect more service.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Another good band that straddle the country/rock line. Bad ass song


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

mch said:


> Speaking of Willie. If I could have anyone I wanted living next door to me it would be Willie Nelson. I could shoot the shit with him about the weather, invite him over for BBQs and stuff. It would be amazing.


Yes! He would be a great neighbor. I was dating a coworker once (lesson learned), and after he dumped me, we went out for drinks weeks later. He played "Always On My Mind" on the jukebox. Like really, WTF! But then as he was dating this new woman, he'd ask me, "Why can't it be with her how it was with you?" I responded because you're not with me.. i then truly understood the depth of that song. Still love that song, though.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Yes! He would be a great neighbor. I was dating a coworker once (lesson learned), and after he dumped me, we went out for drinks weeks later. He played "Always On My Mind" on the jukebox. Like really, WTF! But then as he was dating this new woman, he'd ask me, "Why can't it be with her how it was with you?" I responded because you're not with me.. i then truly understood the depth of that song. Still love that song, though.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Invisible said:


> Yes! He would be a great neighbor. I was dating a coworker once (lesson learned), and after he dumped me, we went out for drinks weeks later. He played "Always On My Mind" on the jukebox. Like really, WTF! But then as he was dating this new woman, he'd ask me, "Why can't it be with her how it was with you?" I responded because you're not with me.. i then truly understood the depth of that song. Still love that song, though.


Nothing wrong w dating co-workers. I've dated dozens in my day. As a matter of fact my parents met at work so if it wasn't for dating coworkers I wouldn't exist


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

mch said:


> Another good band that straddle the country/rock line. Bad ass song


Straight rock, but have you ever heard such a guitar sing?....And Axl what can you say....


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Straight rock, but have you ever heard such a guitar sing?....And Axl what can you say....


Huge gnr fan. This came out when i was in 7th grade. I had posters of these guys all over my room lol. I saw them at the spectrum in 91 or 92 when I was a freshman in Hs. I still listen to them to this day


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

mch said:


> Speaking of Willie. If I could have anyone I wanted living next door to me it would be Willie Nelson. I could shoot the shit with him about the weather, invite him over for BBQs and stuff. It would be amazing.


Not to mention the great weed willie has &#128541;



mch said:


> Nothing wrong w dating co-workers. I've dated dozens in my day. As a matter of fact my parents met at work so if it wasn't for dating coworkers I wouldn't exist


WHAT!!! And here I thought you were a test tube baby &#128541;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> LOL? If you're referring to our pitiful loss against SF, I'm still in mourning. Are you a Vikings fan?












Season ticket holder since 1987.

Hawks vs Vikings next MNF at the Clink!

We will kick their @ss for ya! We always dominate the NFC North.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> View attachment 381625
> 
> 
> Season ticket holder since 1987.
> ...


&#128405;&#127995;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)




----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

The slash guitar solo starts at 4:10&#128578;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

mch said:


> The slash guitar solo starts at 4:10&#128578;


Slash may be the best guitarist of the modern era. Prince is the only other contender.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> Slash may be the best guitarist of the modern era. Prince is the only other contender.


I love slash but I don't think I can say that. He's certainly up there though. Me personally Id put SRV ahead of him for sure. Then Derek Trucks, Warren Haynes, Fruscante, and Hammett right there with him, just off the top of my head. There's a few insane guitarists I'm forgetting I'm sure.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Chorch said:


> No, it's not. It's cheaper. So don't expect more service.


Have you ever even been in a cab? What service? The whole reason Uber was even possible is because taking a cab had the double whammy of being crap and being expensive. Don't get me wrong OP is crazy for even wondering if she is right but I really don't think anyone can provide a "below taxi level" ride. It's the most expensive bottom of the barrel option :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

UberPrius11 said:


> Have you ever even been in a cab? What service? The whole reason Uber was even possible is because taking a cab had the double whammy of being crap and being expensive. Don't get me wrong OP is crazy for even wondering if she is right but I really don't think anyone can provide a "below taxi level" ride. It's the most expensive bottom of the barrel option :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


I know.
What I meant with my comment is that if in a taxi you wouldn't get your aux cord connected, don't expect that in a lower paying transportation system (aka Uber).


----------

